# Roof issues?



## tglick21 (4 mo ago)

Any















thoughts?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like a poorly done repair in that area, didn't tie the new in with the old properly. Can you get in the attic and look at the sheathing in that spot?


----------



## tglick21 (4 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Looks like a poorly done repair in that area, didn't tie the new in with the old properly. Can you get in the attic and look at the sheathing in that spot?


Its a really tight crawl space, I probably wont be able to get to that space. Sounds like I need a Roofer to come out and check it out.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

After looking at your pic a bit more I think a new AC unit was installed and the hole for the ducting was patched. Is it leaking? If not, it's just a cosmetic issue.


----------



## tglick21 (4 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> After looking at your pic a bit more I think a new AC unit was installed and the hole for the ducting was patched. Is it leaking? If not, it's just a cosmetic issue.


thank you


----------

